# Erroe code P1296 "cooling system malfunction"



## mamixon (Feb 19, 2004)

*Help!! Error code P1296 "cooling system malfunction"*

Had my check engine light come on and off for a couple of days, now it is on all the time. I took it to a respected local shop and they came up with the P1296 error code, the reaserch that i have done tells me that it relates to a cooling system malfunction. I was wondring if you anybody knows how i can fix this without going to the dealer, have not had good experience's with the factory repair shop. Also came back with a code that says my coolant temp value is high, but my temp gauge never goes past 190 and i am not losing any coolant that i can find, no drips on garage floor. any help would be great!! 2002 golf 2.0L 33,300 miles. the only mods that i have done are a neuspeed p-flow, and put on a magnaflow.

















_Modified by mamixon at 1:53 AM 2-20-2004_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Erroe code P1296 "cooling system malfunction" (mamixon)*

your car has several coolant temp guages. One is for your temperature guage on your dash, and a second is for the ECU to know the coolant temp. Both are physically different sensors. I am guessing that since your guage is working, then the second sensor is bad. Which is throwing your P1296 code. and your coolant temp value too high. 
So all in all I think it is the temp sensor for your ecu. Not a major problem and any service shop should be able to do. Heck you can probably do it since they are held in with little clips.


----------



## mamixon (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the help!, now that you have me interested in doing it myself can you tell me where the second sensor is located?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (mamixon)*

Your still under warranty, why not get it replaced free?
In any case, it's a snap job. You have the old style sensor still, which is terrible and fails all the time. It is a black sensor with 4 pins, located in the plastic flange on the side of the head. Buy the new sensor at the dealer (4 pin green) and o-ring seal for less than $5. Replace while the engine is cold and you won't lose much coolant if any.


----------

